# Best method for shredding chicken?



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

After poaching chicken, I usually shred it with two forks. When working with several chicken breasts the shredding step takes me a really long time. Is there a faster method for shredding chicken? I've heard that it is possible to shred in a standing mixer but haven't heard how.

Any ideas? 

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Penguin;275459 said:


> After poaching chicken, I usually shred it with two forks. When working with several chicken breasts the shredding step takes me a really long time. Is there a faster method for shredding chicken? I've heard that it is possible to shred in a standing mixer but haven't heard how.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ed's solutions are the power solutions to this problem.


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

ED BUCHANAN;275464 said:


> I'm shredding a bunch of chicken tomorrow- I'll give the mixer with a paddle attachment a try. Thank you so much!
> 
> Emily


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Meat or Bear Paws.


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link for the bear paws, those look great too.

I shredded a bunch of chicken in my KitchenAid mixer in about 30 seconds, instead of 45 minutes of hand shredding. It shredded perfectly! ED BUCHANAN- you are a saint!! Thank you so much! 

Emily


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You could also use a couple of pastry forks (larger with 3 tines) to shred meat.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Glad it worked for you!

A lot of my answers are not really for home cooks. They are for volume operations where labor is time and time cost us money. We also look for the most efficient ways to do things. In your home if you are doing lets say ,2 chicken breast it does not pay to get the mixer dirty and then spend the time to clean it. Machines however in volume cooking and catering is sometime our best friends. Another example I have a power dicer that will do a 50 pound bag of carrots in 25 minutes.. It would take 3 people over 1 hour to do this by hand, and in most cases the dicer is more uniform :chef:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I have water and heatproof gloves I use. Grab and shred in about 30 seconds. I have used similar gloves in a fast food setting to filter the fryer oil.


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm caught in the middle of trying to figure out the most efficient ways to cook in the kitchen at home without sacrificing quality and taste. I've notice I spend on average 3 to 3 1/2 hours preparing dinner. I'm getting faster using a knife but learning little short cuts to help do things quicker are a life saver for me. I enjoy all of your insight and wisdom. This forum has been so helpful- thank you!

Emily


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...ain't about fast. It's all about goooooooooood. Only your tongue can tell!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Yes your right , but try and do both.:chef:


----------



## inaweofchefs (Aug 26, 2009)

do you know of any stores that sell these?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

As a guess, checkout your local fireplace and bbq retailer. Otherwise take a look at pastry forks sold at many kitchen shops, like the one listed here item number 12202.

Ah yes, a couple of salad forks will do, too.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Here is a tip , at beginning of week figure what you are going to make on a daily basis. Lets say Monday you need diced sauteed onion and Wednesday you need again.. Dice all the onion Monday in fact you could even sautee it all together and take off Wednesday's
You need peeled potatoes Tues. and Friday ? Peel them all Monday, same thing peeled onion carrot etc.. This is provideing you have space to store it.:chef:


----------



## penguin (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Ed. Right now I cook Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday making enough for leftovers the following day. The days in between I make staples for the freezer (bread, tortillas, breakfast items for freezer, breadcrumbs, chicken broth, beans, etc.). I also occasionally prep for the following day. 

I have only dared prep vegetables -1-2 days in advance (except for carrots I'll do a weeks worth). How far in advance have you been able to prep vegetables and have it not affect the flavor and texture? I would love to prep some of my vegetables farther in advance- that would really help with time. 

I have also never prepped potatoes in advance because of the discoloring. Would you mind sharing the best way to store prepped potatoes? 

Thanks, Emily


----------



## bacon (Aug 25, 2009)

What should one store the potatoes in without them turning brown? Glass bowl full of water in the fridge?


----------

